# Has anyone used a good cell phone mount



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

And if so what is it? It should be water proof, like the zip lock bag in my rear pocket and visible. Light would be nice. I have had phones knocked out of my rear pocket, so I am not afraid to mount it. (if this post should be moved, please advise.)


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The problem with mounts is that since phones change often, manufacturers don't want to make specific ones. You'll be best suited with an iphone due to its popularity. Put a baggie around it and set it in the mount! Ram mounts worked well on the one I had.


----------



## ymerej (Sep 13, 2005)

Check out ram mounts they make all sorts of mounts.


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

GPSFORLESS on eBay


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

"Has anyone used a good cell phone mount"

No such thing. Every mount will at some time throw your phone to it's death. Put it in a ziploc bag and in your jersey pocket.


----------



## EoinO (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been considering Wahoo's iPhone mount, accessories and cycle software. The reviews seem positive. Not sure I'd trust my iPhone to the robustness of a piece of plastic - I'll wait and see how others get on... 

(Google "Wahoo Fitness" - I don't yet have the right to post URLs )


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

EoinO said:


> I've been considering Wahoo's iPhone mount, accessories and cycle software. The reviews seem positive. Not sure I'd trust my iPhone to the robustness of a piece of plastic - I'll wait and see how others get on...
> 
> (Google "Wahoo Fitness" - I don't yet have the right to post URLs )


I've been using my Wahoo mount since March with no issues, been caught in rain and hail without a drop of moisture on my phone...

OTB


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I use Ram iPhone mounts on both my bikes, in my seat bag I keep a folded up phone sized ziplock bag incase I get caught out in a downpour


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

These guys have holders with the lowest profile
https://stores.ebay.ca/GPS-For-LESS/_i.html?_nkw=bike+mount&submit=Search&_sid=349105992

what mine looks like








Android phone bike mount


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

PsychoMike, you are onto it with "low profile". Yours is what I am looking for, low profile, secure. Gpsforless is not the most navigable arrangement.

Will look for the wahoo mount. My phone is not an iphone, but you might want to look for the "Pro Fit" mounts. They make iphone 3 and 4 models that fit like cycloputers with a strap that holds the phone.


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

Slip Stream said:


> PsychoMike, you are onto it with "low profile". Yours is what I am looking for, low profile, secure. Gpsforless is not the most navigable arrangement.
> 
> Will look for the wahoo mount. My phone is not an iphone, but you might want to look for the "Pro Fit" mounts. They make iphone 3 and 4 models that fit like cycloputers with a strap that holds the phone.


Yes, but theres a big difference between a $20 mount that I use to the Wahoo that costs $150

Yet im sure the Wahoo is great but hard to justify its cost


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

PsychoMike said:


> Yes, but theres a big difference between a $20 mount that I use to the Wahoo that costs $150
> 
> Yet im sure the Wahoo is great but hard to justify its cost


Had the same thought about the Wahoo. $20 is more in the ballpark. Think I found one that works at GPSforx. It lists at GPB 35. Hope the conversion does come in around $20. It is different than yours in that it has a zippered case.


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

My exact one is this one:
BIKE / MOTORBIKE MOUNT & HOLDER KIT FOR HTC DESIRE UK | eBay

They make a zippered bracket too for when you get caught in the rain. Haven't found a need for that quite yet. I may buy it just in case.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

PsychoMike said:


> My exact one is this one:
> BIKE / MOTORBIKE MOUNT & HOLDER KIT FOR HTC DESIRE UK | eBay
> 
> They make a zippered bracket too for when you get caught in the rain. Haven't found a need for that quite yet. I may buy it just in case.


Thank you. Love that price. Love the design They do not have a form fit case for my phone. I live coastal, the zip case is a real good idea. Zip lock bags doe the same. Was rained on for more than an hour today.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

i've been using biologic iphone mount for iphone 4 and it is very good and waterproof to boot.


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

Gus90 said:


> i've been using biologic iphone mount for iphone 4 and it is very good and waterproof to boot.


+1

Rob


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

The ultimate iphone mount may be the iBike Dash but man is it expensive. I'd by another bike first.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

...or a stand alone cycling specific GPS. The Wahoo mount is the same.


----------



## lonster (Jun 23, 2011)

I have helped look for iphones twice now in the past two years that left their mounts on bumpy descents. I think that the mounts are not quite their yet.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Why would you want one?

Enjoy the ride instead of staring at your phone. You can shurly live without a phone for a few hours cant you?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> Why would you want one?


Because you can use a GPS-equipped phone as a cycling computer.

Asad


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

I know this is totally off the wall but what about turning it off and putting in waterproof bag either in your pocket or a seat bag.?

Unless you're a doctor worrying about a critical patient, the world can get by without you for a while, and likewise you can get by without it. For most things there's nothing you could do about it anyway.

You're out on a bike ride, enjoy the ride, and take care of any messages when you get back.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

asad137 said:


> Because you can use a GPS-equipped phone as a cycling computer.
> 
> Asad


And you need GPS to ride a bike why?


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

FBinNY said:


> I know this is totally off the wall but what about turning it off and putting in waterproof bag either in your pocket or a seat bag.?
> 
> Unless you're a doctor worrying about a critical patient, the world can get by without you for a while, and likewise you can get by without it. For most things there's nothing you could do about it anyway.
> 
> You're out on a bike ride, enjoy the ride, and take care of any messages when you get back.


Smart Phones make great cycloputers. They track milage, speed, direction, HR, cadence, calories, location, route, weather, traffic,.....And all that info can saved and tracked for training or fitness programs. If you carry the phone with you, why not use it?


----------



## Br.swans (Jul 18, 2011)

Make your own. When I can actually post a picture Ill put mine up. Old case zip tied over a piece of rubber to the stem. Have invisishield on it, so Im not real worried about sweat.


----------



## tasdevl (Aug 21, 2011)

Br.swans said:


> Make your own. When I can actually post a picture Ill put mine up. Old case zip tied over a piece of rubber to the stem. Have invisishield on it, so Im not real worried about sweat.


That's a brilliant idea - I have a Droid X and it's been almost impossible to find a mount that works, going to try the same thing. Love homebrew solutions like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> And you need GPS to ride a bike why?


Probably nobody _needs_ one, I don't have or want one, but some people do. There are plenty of standalone GPS bike computers, but if you have an GPS-equipped smartphone already and want a GPS bike computer, it makes sense to try and minimize redundancy.

Asad


----------



## RayfromTX (May 18, 2011)

After three weeks using a biologic, my iphone fell off on to the asphalt on a normal road at about 18 mph. The phone survived but I won't be putting it back up there on one of these mounts. 50 bucks and made in China. Nice design until the part that allows it to pivot simply comes apart. It's back in my pocket.

Kind of a pain. I use it primarily for distance remaining and average speed while on the ride so I can leave the cateye on the speed and cadence screen. On a ride like yesterday's, I might have liked to use it to help out with the 20+ turns I had to make but since it ran out of battery before I finished the 7 hour ride anyway, that would not have worked. 

And for the purists, I fail to see how the several minutes spent monitoring your performance electronically takes away from the several hours you spend on the bike with your mind free to wander but I realize that those that feel that way are usually ok cats.


----------



## pottsman21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bikease is the best I found 4 my droid x.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

pottsman21 said:


> Bikease is the best I found 4 my droid x.


That is an interesting looking mount. How does it attach to the stem/frame? Can the case be separated from the mount? Is it low profile?


----------



## pottsman21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its made out of a wetsuit material. Its all one piece. It attaches with two velcro straps. It sits low and looks nice not bulky like others I have seen.


----------



## uffy (Oct 17, 2011)

I made a custom mount using a hard case for the phone (i think the make was seidio). I then cut two holes in the back and ran a hose clamp through them. This fits my phone perfectly and much more compact than other setups. 

I would post images but I don't have enough posts. perhaps later today


----------



## uffy (Oct 17, 2011)

Here you go:


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I use my iPhone cycling app for every ride. I simply don't need to look at it while I ride. Just a distraction that will cause an accident. I start the app and put it in my rear pocket. After the ride I can review the whole thing.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

My LBS had a really nice looking mount from Minoura that was intended for an iPhone but fit the shop guy's Android phone just fine. It wasn't very expensive but it just clamped the phone so bring your own baggie for rain.


----------



## Smash (Nov 16, 2010)

Uffy, that's a very nice design! How do you like it on the bike? Does it have any chance of the phone falling out of the case? I like it and might do just that for my Droid.


----------



## uffy (Oct 17, 2011)

Smash said:


> Uffy, that's a very nice design! How do you like it on the bike? Does it have any chance of the phone falling out of the case? I like it and might do just that for my Droid.


It works great on my bike. I can see it clearly and operate it without problems. I also ran a usb wire to my seat where I have an extended battery. 

The case is two parts (top and bottom). They can slide apart if you hit some bumps or the bike vibrate too much. A quick fix is adding a twist tie through the inside and outside of the case. This holds the two parts together really well.

I should take a pic of it on the bike and post it later.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

I've got about 3,000 miles with my iPhone 4 in a Ram mount without any issues, and it has seen its share of bumps and rough pavement. It is a pretty secure mount.


----------



## cbumga11 (May 3, 2009)

What kind of phone? For my iphone I used an otterbox stage 4 case and jerry rigged it to my stem. The case was water/shock resistant. I believe biologic makes a good iphone bike casing though.


----------



## lucie (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

check this out!

The mRide iPhone 4 Case by Marauder Manufacturing — Kickstarter

What do you think? it looks pretty easy to use and very practical to me....?


----------

